# HF Dust Collector



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

I didn't want to hijack another thread on the Harbor Freight DC so I thought I'd ask on this one. I've got a cabinet builder buddy who set some kind of automatic "switch" either on his DC or on every tool in his shop. I haven't had time to pick his brain yet on how it works but I've seen it in action. One second after he turns on one of his machines, his DC comes on. It's really cool but I'm not gonna go that far (yet). What I want to know is, can I hook up a remote (like my friend previously had) on a HF dust collector or anything for that matter? I'm looking at the 3hp model. Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*probably like this one*

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LR220-3.html
or this:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LRMSET220.html

Long Ranger™ Multigate Switch System
Never forget to turn your dust collector on or off. 
Turning your dust collector on and off is automatic when your dust collector is wired to your blast gates.


Turn on your dust collector when you open a blast gate
Turn off your dust collector when you close the blast gate
 Simple low voltage wiring and easy installation
Compatible with "220V" Dust Collectors
 This Long Ranger™ system includes a special relay box that your dust collector plugs into. The relay has terminals that you wire to the micro switches on the blast gates. The system is wired in parallel so opening a blast gate turns on your collector, but the dust collector won’t turn off unless all of the gates in your shop are closed. Manual switches can be easily wired into the system so you can manually turn your dust collector on and off from anywhere in your shop.
This set includes a 220V Relay switch box, a switch enabled blast gate and 100 ft of hookup wire.


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool! Maybe that's what I ought to do.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

they sell plugs that you dust collector and say your table saw both plug into you leave your dust colector switch turned on but it does not recive power until you turn on your saw the it turns on and when you turn the saw off the dust collector turns off


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> they sell plugs that you dust collector and say your table saw both plug into you leave your dust colector switch turned on but it does not recive power until you turn on your saw the it turns on and when you turn the saw off the dust collector turns off


 
That is called a tool actuated switch. I have one on my router table/Shopvac. I haven't seen them in 240V, have you? :smile:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

not sure if the were for 240 but i saw some of them in the grizzely catalog


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 26, 2011)

Please be careful when purchasing the power actuated outlet- you need to make sure that it will handle that toold that is plugged in to it- Don't ask me how I know this bit I do:furious::yes:


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> That is called a tool actuated switch. I have one on my router table/Shopvac. I haven't seen them in 240V, have you? :smile:


This is what my friend did. Our conversation didn't include the term "tool actuated switch" but the blast gate thing, although very cool, is not the system he chose. I really like how it operates.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 26, 2011)

Woodcraft used to have a 220 model-we sold quite a few of them for a little while.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

why did they stop selling it


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Has anyone actualy confirmed that the HF DC is really drawing 20 amps? I have mine on a 20 amp breaker and tried flipping it and the planer (not usualy on same circut) on at the same time and although a lil slower starting it didn't trip the breaker...

I don't have a way to actually measure it... Any of y'all?

~tom


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Has anyone actualy confirmed that the HF DC is really drawing 20 amps? I have mine on a 20 amp breaker and tried flipping it and the planer (not usualy on same circut) on at the same time and although a lil slower starting it didn't trip the breaker...
> 
> I don't have a way to actually measure it... Any of y'all?
> 
> ~tom


 
I have the 2 HP Harbor Freight dust collector and by coincidence tried something similar. Dust collector and jointer. Tripped the breaker (20 amp). Maybe the jointer (a Rikon) pulls more amps than your planer though.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

xphnmn said:


> I have the 2 HP Harbor Freight dust collector and by coincidence tried something similar. Dust collector and jointer. Tripped the breaker (20 amp). Maybe the jointer (a Rikon) pulls more amps than your planer though.


It's a rigid tp1300

~tom


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

FWIW, I can run my HF DC on a single circuit with pretty much anything in my shop aside from my table saw, or my miter saw... I highly doubt it is pulling anything more than 15 amps off of the DC...


----------

